# mk4 idf tubular control arms



## blankie (May 7, 2011)

Are they compatible with mk4 slam xl front bags?

Im looking to cure myself from the positive camber when air'd out



Also, ill have more negative camber as i raise the car up yes?


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

blankie said:


> Are they compatible with mk4 slam xl front bags?
> 
> Im looking to cure myself from the positive camber when air'd out


Yes, and they should fix your positive camber. Here's a good review of them: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5663809-IDF-Tubular-Control-Arm-Thoughts-Review


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

Whats the most camber people have gotten out of these airred out? I heard the revised version gets more camber but id like to have more than my TT control arms.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Low n slow is ur camber noticeable with the tt lca?


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

yeabmx said:


> Low n slow is ur camber noticeable with the tt lca?


Yeah I got about 2 degrees out of it


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

So u don't have positive camber aired out?


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

yeabmx said:


> So u don't have positive camber aired out?


Nope


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

this is with TT/R spindles and LCAs, max camber. just under 2 degrees at ride height, not sure exactly what it ends up being aired out, but it wasn't positive anymore. for reference, 17x10 205/45 ET 20ish fronts

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonstairs/7451467074/" title="or3 by jonstairs, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8145/7451467074_cb9839a504_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="or3"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonstairs/7451467336/" title="or1 by jonstairs, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8011/7451467336_b868ba4dac_c.jpg" width="800" height="480" alt="or1"></a>


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Is there anyway to add more camber with the tt lca? And was that with a sectioned subframe
Blue bags?


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

yeabmx said:


> Is there anyway to add more camber with the tt lca? And was that with a sectioned subframe
> Blue bags?


The IDF and TT/R LCA offer the same amount of camber, however with the IDF you dont have to run TT/R Ball Joints, you can run Either.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

U sure? Cause we just installed idf sectioned frame and lca and my buddys got massive camber


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Sectioned subframe moves the mounting points of the lower control arms up relative to the old position
Since moving the mounting points up flattens the lower control arm, it will push the ball joint out further, making greater negative camber when aired out. Shouldn't make a very large difference what at ride height since the LCAs are pretty flat anyways


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

CULVER said:


> The IDF and TT/R LCA offer the same amount of camber, however with the IDF you dont have to run TT/R Ball Joints, you can run Either.


The old IDF control arms offered roughly the same if not slightly more as TT/r32. They revised a new version with more camber.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

the photos above from my old car are not a sectioned subframe, camber maxed with the tt/R stuff. it doesnt give you much at all, just enough to correct the positive camber. Its probably for the better that they dont give you more, because people would be over doing it for no reason all the time haha. the sectioned subframe was one of the next things i wanted to do before getting rid of the car, but honestly i was quite happy with how it sat above on 17s so i didnt really feel the need. with the more aggressive front wheels the slight drop i would have gained would have just killed the fenders


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Yea your setup was crazy haha


----------



## blankie (May 7, 2011)

indigo gti's are my favorite

i guess you could call me biased 







not my photo


----------



## tomjv (Jun 15, 2001)

*camber*



low n slow euro said:


> Whats the most camber people have gotten out of these airred out? I heard the revised version gets more camber but id like to have more than my TT control arms.


Interesting. Can you tell me (us) what setup you are running and how low you are.
I'm interested in new adjustable LCAs, but don't know which is best. I'm running about stock height.
TomJV


----------

